# [Review] Alpenföhn Wasser – die bessere Kompaktwasserkühlung?



## lunar19 (29. Januar 2013)

*[Review] Alpenföhn Wasser – die bessere Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

[Review] Alpenföhn Wasser – die bessere Kompaktwasserkühlung?​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Inhaltsverzeichnis
 

Danksagung
Einleitung
Spezifikationen
Persönlicher erster Eindruck
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Der Kühler im Detail
Radiator
Kühlblock/Pumpe
Schläuche
 
Der Lüfter im Detail
Montage
Intel
AMD
 
Kühlleistung
Lautstärke
Fazit
Weiterführende Links
 Danksagung An dieser Stelle geht ein großes Dankeschön an die Firma Alpenföhn für die freundliche und schnelle Bereitstellung des Testsamples.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Einleitung

  Alpenföhn –Wasser-, der Name ist Programm. Mit dem kürzlich vorgestellten Kühler möchte die deutsche Firma nun auch auf den Markt der Kompaktwasserkühlungen vordringen und stellt daher den „-Wasser-“ vor. Das System eines wartungsfreien und geschlossenen Kreislaufs wurde dabei  übernommen, die bedeutende Änderung zur Konkurrenz ist der Lüfter: ein Alpenföhn Wingboost Pure soll die erfindliche Leistung erzielen. Da der Lüfter sich schon in anderen Tests beweisen konnte, kann man also gespannt erwarten, wie sich der Alpenföhn –Wasser– schlägt. 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Spezifikationen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um auch die Herstellermeinung mit einzubringen, ist sie im Spoiler eingefügt:​ 


Spoiler



Alpenföhn -Wasser-

  Egal ob Overclocking oder Installation in kompakten Gehäusen....Mit -Wasser- bietet Alpenföhn einen Hochleistungs-Flüssigkeitskühler für jeden Einsatz. Im Gegensatz zu bislang erhältlichen All-in-One Systemen setzt -Wasser- auf die neueste Gen.4 der Kupfercoldplate welche die Abwärme der CPU noch effizienter an den Kühlkreislauf des Systems abgeben kann.
  Zudem bietet der verbaute WingBoost Pure Lüfter ein bestmögliches Verhältnis aus Leistung in Relation zur Lautstärke out of the Box.

*Features:*
  - neueste Gen.4 der Kupfercoldplate und Pumpe
- leicht zu biegendes Schlauchsystem für maximale Flexibilität
- flache Pumpe für bestmögliche Flüssigkeitszirkulation

  120mm WB-Pure Lüfter: 

  Dank WingBoost Technologie und HD-Lager bietet die 120mm Pure Version eine perfekte Balance zwischen maximaler Kühlung und minimaler Lautstärke.
  Desweiteren verfügt der Lüfter über die neue „Plus“ Funktion. Dies bedeutet, dass am PWM-Stecker eine Y-Weiche für den zweiten PWM-Lüfter angebracht wurde. Dank dieser Weiche lassen sich beide PWM-Lüfter über ein PWM-Signal des Boards steuern.



  Doch was ist eigentlich eine Kompaktwasserkühlung? Als Kompaktwasserkühlung wird ein geschlossenes System bezeichnet, welches aus zwei Hauptkomponenten besteht. Zum einen gibt es den Radiator (Wärmetauscher) und zum anderen den Kühlblock, welcher auf der CPU sitzt. Im Kühlblock integriert befindet sich dann auch noch die Pumpe. Die Funktionsweise ist insofern zu beschreiben, als dass die erzeugte Wärme von der Kupferplatte des Kühlblocks aufgenommen und an die Kühlflüssigkeit weitergegeben wird. Die Pumpe befördert die erwärmte Flüssigkeit dann zu dem Radiator, welcher durch einen Lüfter mit Frischluft versorgt wird. In dieser Stufe gibt die Flüssigkeit dann die Wärme an die Umgebung ab und fließt danach zurück zum Kühlblock. Dann beginnt der Kreislauf von vorn.

  Das System bringt den Vorteil mit sich, dass auch in kleinen Gehäusen, wie zum Beispiel in einem HTPC, leistungsstarke Kühler verbaut werden können. Außerdem liegen diese leistungstechnisch meist auf dem Niveau eines High-End oder Oberklasse-Luftkühlers. Eindeutiger Nachteil ist, dass die Lüfter recht schnell drehen müssen, um die Wärme am Radiator effizient abzuführen, was meist auf eine hohe Lautstärke hinausläuft. Außerdem ist es schwer, die Kühlung zu modifizieren, da der Kreislauf schon vorher gefüllt und montiert ist.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Persönlicher erster Eindruck

  Als ich den -Wasser- zum ersten Mal gesehen habe, war mein Gedanke sofort: Und schon wieder eine neue Kompaktwasserkühlung. Da ich in der letzten Zeit eher Negatives gelesen hatte, war ich also skeptisch. Doch als ich mir die Spezifikationen dann etwas genauer angesehen hatte, war ich eben doch angetan, da ich den WingBoost-Pure schon einmal testen durfte und gute Erfahrungen gemacht hatte. Insgesamt war ich im Nachhinein aber doch gespannt, wie sich der Kühler schlagen und ob er vor allem in der Lautstärke überzeugen würde.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Verpackung und LieferumfangVerpackung​Der Kühler wird in einem schwarzen Karton ausgeliefert, dessen gesamte Vorderseite der silbrig glänzende Schriftzug „-Wasser-“ ziert. Außerdem befindet sich hier auch die englische Beschreibung „Fourth Generation All-in-One Liquid Cooling“. Auf der Rückseite findet man im Gegensatz dazu eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Features und ein „feuriges“ Produktbild. Die Seitenteile beinhalten dann noch die Spezifikationen des Kühlers und des Lüfters sowie einige Produktbilder.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



  Öffnet man nun das Paket, so blickt man auf eine Fassung aus Karton, in welche die Teile des „-Wasser-“ eingesetzt sind. Obenauf liegt die Montageanleitung. Diese ist gut bebildert, aber leider nur in Englisch gehalten, was einige Bezeichnungen komplizierter macht. Unter dieser befindet sich dann der eigentliche Kühler, schon mit dem Radiator über Schläuche verbunden. Dieses „Konstrukt“ ist in Plastikfolie eingehüllt und sitzt fest im Karton. In ein weiteres Fach sind dann noch der Lüfter und das Montagematerial gesteckt.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Lieferumfang​Zum Lieferumfang gehören also neben dem Kühler auch der WingBoost Pure-Lüfter sowie das Montagematerial für alle gängigen Intel- und AMD-Sockel. Hier noch einmal zusammengefasst:


Alpenföhn -Wasser- – Kühlkörper
Alpenföhn WingBoost Pure-Lüfter
Montagematerial
Montageanleitung
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Insgesamt fällt der Lieferumfang recht karg aus und bietet keine großen Überraschungen. Da die Wärmeleitpaste auch schon aufgetragen ist, ist alles Benötigte vorhanden. Darüber hinaus geht es jedoch nicht.Erster Eindruck​Der erste Eindruck teilt sich ein wenig bei Verpackung und Lieferumfang. Die dunkel gehaltene Verpackung mit der silbernen Schrift wirkt edel und macht Lust auf mehr. Der Lieferumfang hingegen ist eher enttäuschend, da wirklich nur das Notwendigste gegeben ist. Insofern kann hier nicht eindeutig zwischen positiv und negativ unterschieden werden.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Der Kühler im DetailRadiator ​Der Radiator, auch Wärmetauscher genannt, ist wie oben beschrieben für das Abführen der Wärme aus dem Wasser zuständig. In diesem Fall wurde als Radiator ein 120mm-Modell eingesetzt, welches auf beiden Seiten Bohrungen aufweist. Die Verarbeitung ist gut, es finden sich nur wenig verbogene Lamellen und auch der Lack ist gleichmäßig verteilt. An einer der Seitenkanten münden auch die Kunststoffschläuche in den Wärmetauscher und sorgen so für die Zuleitung der Kühlflüssigkeit. Außerdem ist der Radiator mit einer Tiefe von 2,7cm eher dünn. Er kann theoretisch auch zwei Lüfter aufnehmen, hier ergibt sich jedoch das Problem, dass im Lieferumfang nur vier Schrauben zur Lüfterbefestigung mitgeliefert sind und acht benötigt werden.
  Insgesamt ist der Radiator gut verarbeitet und bietet ein angenehmes Bild. Ob dies auch für die Kühlleistung gilt, wird sich später zeigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Kühlblock/Pumpe ​Der Alpenföhn -Wasser- arbeitet laut Hersteller mit einer neuen Kupfer-Kühl-Platte, welche in der vierten Generation eine verbesserte Wärmeübertragung ermöglichen soll. Diese Kühlplatte ist mit dem Pumpengehäuse fest verschraubt und weist ebenso wie der Radiator keine Mängel in der Verarbeitung auf. Oberhalb der Platte befindet sich dann die eigentliche Pumpe, welche besonders flach gebaut ist, um laut Hersteller die „bestmögliche Flüssigkeitszirkulation“ zu erreichen. Angeschlossen wird die Pumpe auf normalem Wege über den 3-Pin-Anschluss auf dem Mainboard, außerdem sind die Schläuche am Block wohl über Steckverbindungen befestigt. An den Rändern des Blocks befinden sich auch noch verschiedene Aussparungen, durch welche später die Anbringung am Mainboard bzw. der Sockelhalterung geschieht. Für den Transport wurde ihr des Weiteren auch noch eine Plastik-Haube aufgesetzt, um die voraufgetragene Wärmeleitpaste sowie die Kühlplatte nicht zu beschädigen. Das Gehäuse ziert obenauf der Schriftzug „Alpenföhn -Wasser-“ in Weiß.
  Insgesamt wirkt der Kühlblock dank der vielen Schrauben auf der Kühlplatte „technisch“, ist aber leider aus Kunststoff und fasst sich so nicht so schön an wie zum Beispiel der Radiator. Der Aufbau wirkt aber solide und sieht optisch dezent und edel aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Spoiler



Die Kühlplatte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit entfernter Pumpenabdeckung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schläuche ​Die Schläuche, ebenso in schwarz gehalten, transportieren die Kühlflüssigkeit vom Kühlblock zum Radiator und wieder zurück. Sie sind aus Kunststoff und recht flexibel. An den Einmündungen in die Komponenten sind sie wahrscheinlich über Steckverbindungen befestigt und halten sicher ihre Position.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Der Lüfter im Detail

Mit der wichtigste Punkt bei der Wahl eines neuen CPU-Kühlers ist bekanntermaßen die Lautstärke. Diese wird über die Lüfter erzeugt, welche vor allem zwei Anforderungen erfüllen müssen: Sie müssen sich durch Laufruhe auszeichnen, aber auch genug Luft durch den Radiator schaufeln können, um die erforderliche Kühlleistung zu erbringen. 
​   Als Lüfter kommt bei dem Alpenföhn –Wasser- ein altbewährtes Modell zum Einsatz: der WingBoost Pure. Dieser arbeitet mit 500 bis 1500 RPM und bewegt sich damit ungefähr in der Mitte des Angebotes. Er wird über PWM gesteuert und bietet, was vor allem für die Arbeit auf einem Radiator wichtig ist, einen zu den Seiten hin geschlossenen Rahmen. Dies ist bedeutsam, da nur so der nötige Luftdruck erzeugt werden kann, um die Wärme abzuführen. Der Lüfter ist komplett in Schwarz gehalten und im 120mm-Format gebaut. Er besitzt neun Lüfterblätter. Positiv fällt auf, dass das Kabel bis zum Ansatz mit einer Gummi-Hülle gesleevt ist; dies wahrt die gedeckte Optik. Wichtig ist außerdem noch, dass es sich bei dem beiliegenden Modell um die „Plus“-Variante handelt, welche im Gegensatz zum normalen WingBoost Pure am Anschluss einen Adapter aufweist. An diesem kann ein weiterer PWM-Lüfter angeschlossen und so ebenso über den einen Anschluss gesteuert werden. Somit wären hier auch die Voraussetzungen für einen Betrieb mit zwei Ventilatoren gegeben.
  Der Lüfter macht den gewohnt guten Eindruck und passt auch gut auf den Radiator. Nun wird sich zeigen, ob die Laufleistung für einen 120mm-Radiator ausreichen wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Montage

  Kommen wir nun zur Montage des Alpenföhn -Wasser-. Allgemein ist dazu zunächst zu sagen, dass diese, anders als bei reinen Luftkühlern, recht simpel abläuft. Dies ist dadurch begründet, dass normalerweise ein großer Kühlblock gehalten werden muss; an Kompaktwasserkühlungen hingegen muss nur die Pumpe an die CPU gepresst werden. Insofern ist zu erwarten, dass die Montage einfacher ablaufen wird. Dank der kleinen Pumpe erleichtert sich auch die Verkabelung und der Einbau der anderen Komponenten, da im Prozessor-Bereich mit Platz ist. 
  Des Weiteren ist ein Ausbau des Mainboards (bei einem Gehäuse mit Aussparung im MB-Tray )nicht nötig. Der Einbau des Kühlers erfolgt zwar über eine Backplate, diese ist jedoch nicht sehr voluminös und kann einfach gehalten werden. Außerdem kann die Montage gut von nur einer Person erledigt werden. Blickt man auf die Sockelkompatibilität, so ist zu sehen, dass alle gängigen Sockel von AMD und Intel vertreten sind und der Kühler so auf fast jedem System verwendet werden kann: Intel-Sockel: 775/1366/1156/1155/2011 und AMD-Sockel:AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1.

  Anmerkung: Da manche Montageschritte recht kleinteilig sind, ist es schwer, diese zu fotografieren. Als Ersatz dient hier die Skizze aus der Anleitung des -Wasser-. Ich bitte, dies zu entschuldigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​AMD ​Bei der Montage auf einem AMD-System wird eine Backplate verwendet, welche Bohrungen für die Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1 enthält. Dabei sind die Löcher für die unterschiedlichen Sockel gleich, da hier dieselben Lochabstände zu finden sind. Der erste Schritt bei der Montage ist, kleine Kunststoffpuffer an der Backplate zu befestigen. Dies geschieht mit Klebeband. Leider sind nur zwei Streifen mitgeliefert, was die Montage auf einem anderen Sockel (Intel) erschwert. Ist dies getan, werden vier kleine Gewindeschrauben durch die Bohrungen gesteckt, diese sitzen fest. Als dritter Schritt folgt dann, dass durch die Halterung für die Pumpe zwei Plastik-Clips gesteckt werden, welche ineinander einrasten. Danach wird eine Schraube mit einer Drehvorrichtung darin angebracht. Ist dieser Aufbau erledigt, kann dieses „Retention-Kit“ auf die Pumpe gesteckt werden. Dafür finden sich an dieser einige Aussparungen, durch welche der Ring hindurch geführt wird. Durch ein kleines Drehen auf die herausragenden Stücke liegt der Ring auf. Dann wird ein zweiter Ring von unten auf die eben angebrachte Fixierung geschoben und rastet an Aussparungen in der Pumpenabdeckung ein. Ist dies erledigt, sitzt das Retention-Kit fest. Jetzt kann die Backplate von hinten durch das Mainboard geführt und mit den Schrauben des Retention-Kits fixiert werden. Da schon Wärmeleitpaste auf der Kupferkühlplatte aufgetragen ist, entfällt dieser Schritt. Die Schrauben werden dann festgezogen und die Pumpe sitzt fest auf der CPU. Dann folgt die Anbringung des Radiators samt Lüfter. Hierbei kommt es auf die Bauart des Gehäuses an, in welchem der Kühler verbaut werden soll. Besteht an den Rändern des Lüfterplatzes noch Spielraum, so kann erst der Radiator und dann der Lüfter montiert werden. Im Falle des hier verwendeten Enermax Clipeus ist dies allerdings nicht so, daher muss erst der Lüfter und dann der Radiator angebracht werden. Dies passiert dann über lange Schrauben, welche erst durch den Lüfterrahmen und dann in den Radiatorrahmen gedreht werden. Da der Kopf dieser allerdings etwas zu klein ist, müssen die mitgelieferten Unterlegscheiben verwendet werden. Danach müssen noch Lüfter und Pumpe mit den 4- bzw. 3-Pin-Anschlüssen des Mainboards verbunden werden. Ist dies erledigt, kann die Montage des restlichen Systems weitergehen oder bei einem Tausch: der PC wieder angeschalten werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Intel ​Die Montage auf einem Intel-Sockel ist der AMD-Methode sehr ähnlich. Die Änderungen, welche vorgenommen wurden, liegen bei der Backplate, welche aufgrund der anderen Lochabstände der Intel-Sockel ein eigenes Element bildet. Außerdem muss ein anderes Retention-Kit gewählt werden, welches ebenso den Lochabständen angepasst ist. Ansonsten sind keine großen Abweichungen zu verzeichnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Insgesamt ist die Montage des Alpenföhn -Wasser- sehr simpel und geht schnell von der Hand. Dank schon vorher aufgetragener Wärmeleitpaste entfällt auch das „Geschmiere“ mit dem zähen Medium. An dieser Stelle kann der Kühler also gut punkten.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Kühlleistung

  Kommen wir nun zur Darstellung und Beurteilung der Kühlleistung des Alpenföhn -Wasser-. Hierbei sollen die Temperaturwerte des Kühlers und verschiedener anderer Modelle verglichen werden. Doch zunächst das Testsystem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​   Als Vergleichsmodelle finden sich sechs weitere Kühler ein, welche im Folgenden kurz beschrieben werden sollen:

  ·         *Thermalright True Spirit 140 (2 Fan Bundle)* – Das Produkt vom Kühlerspezialisten Thermalright ist eine günstigere Version des erfolgreichen Archon und leistet vor allem in der Version mit zwei 140mm-Lüftern sehr viel. Allerdings ist der True Spirit im „thin“-Design konstruiert und hat so im Gegensatz zum Dark Rock Pro 2 nur eine, große Kühloberfläche. 
  ·         *Be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2* – Der vom deutschen Hersteller „be quiet“ gefertigte Doppelturm-Kühler bildet in Kühlleistung und Lautstärke die Speerspitze. Mit einem 120mm und einem 140mm-Lüfter ist er gut bestückt und kann vor allem unter Last seine Stärken ausspielen. Allerdings ist er auch der teuerste Kandidat im Testfeld.
  ·         *Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure *– Der Matterhorn Pure aus dem gleichen Hause wie der -Wasser- ist eine günstigere Variante des älteren Matterhorn, steht diesem aber in Sachen Kühlleistung und Lautstärke in nichts nach. Der Lüfter ist wie bei dem –Wasser- der WingBoost Pure (120mm). Hier ist vor allem das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis sehr gut.
  ·         *Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B* – Der Bestseller aus dem Hause Scythe ist auch hier im Forum sehr beliebt und bietet eine optimale Mischung aus Kühlleistung und Lautstärke. Er besteht aus einem 120mm-Lüfter und hat einen „dicken“ Kühlblock, durch welchen die Frischluft gedrückt wird. Im Gegensatz zu True Spirit bietet der Mugen mehr Kühlfläche, allerdings nur einen Lüfter. 
  ·         *Noctua NH-L12* – Durch leise Lüfter und höchste Qualität zeichnen sich auch Produkte dieses Herstellers aus, allerdings ist hier Vorsicht geboten. Der NH-L12 ist ein Top-Blow-Kühler und auf HTPC-Tauglichkeit ausgelegt. Er hat nur eine geringe Bauhöhe, dafür aber auch wenig Kühlfläche und kann so nur sehr schlecht mit High-End-Kühlern mithalten. 
  ·         *AMD-Boxed-Kühler* – In den meisten Computern ist dieses Teil das erste, was ausgetauscht wird. Der mitgelieferte Kühler von AMD ist sehr klein, hat aber auch nur einen sehr kleinen Lüfter. Dieser wird sehr laut und auf Dauer auch unerträglich. Trotz der sehr hohen Drehzahl des Ventilators schafft es dieser Kühler nicht auf annähernd gutes Niveau und ist daher für Kühler wie den Dark Rock Pro 2 eigentlich kein ernstzunehmender Gegner.

  In zwei Testaufbauten soll nun die Kühlleistung des Produktes beurteilt werden. Dafür wird bei einem offenen Testaufbau zunächst die Temperatur im Idle, also im Leerlauf, beurteilt. Dies geschieht in drei Stufen, nämlich 100, 75 und 50 Prozent Lüfterdrehzahl. Dieselbe Prozedur wird dann unter Last wiederholt, die Ergebnisse sind hier zu betrachten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Auswertung: Im Idle knackt der -Wasser- die 30 Grad-Marke und kann sich so an die Spitze setzen. Natürlich sind die Unterschiede hier aber recht marginal. Unter Last spielt der Kompaktwasserkühler aber auch weit vorne mit und liegt mit dem Konkurrenten aus demselben Haus gleich auf. Nur der Dark Rock Pro 2 bleibt bei 100% Drehzahl ungeschlagen. Insgesamt also ein sehr gutes Ergebnis für den -Wasser-, welches wieder einmal zeigt, dass die kleinen Kompaktwasserkühler in der Liga der High-End-Luftkühler souverän mitspielen können. Doch wird das über die Lautstärke erkauft?
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Lautstärke

  Kommen wir nun zu einem weiteren wichtigen Punkt, der Lautstärke. Hierbei ist es für jeden Hersteller von größter Bedeutung, das richtige Verhältnis zwischen Lautstärke und Leistung zu finden und so an den Kühler anzupassen, dass die Leistung auch komplett ausgeschöpft werden kann.

  Im Falle des „Alpenföhn –Wasser-“ wurde der WingBoost Pure verwendet, welcher oben schon beschrieben ist. Im Leerlauf ist dieser Ventilator fast unhörbar und leistet gute Arbeit. Auch bei einem offenen Aufbau ohne dämmende Gehäusewände oder ähnliches bleibt er laufruhig. Unter Last ist der Lüfter dann aber doch hörbar, da er mit 1500 Umdrehungen in der Minute arbeitet. Da allerdings eher ein Rauschen erzeugt wird und kein Rattern oder Klackern erkennbar ist, ist auch hier der Pegel durchaus annehmbar. Insgesamt bietet der Lüfter in den beiden Zuständen gute Leistungen bei guter Lautstärke, ein fast perfekter Ausgleich, wäre da nicht die Pumpe:

  Schaltet man den Alpenföhn -Wasser- zum ersten Mal an, so ist man doch etwas erstaunt, welche Geräusche die Pumpe von sich gibt. Es ist ein recht lautes Rattern vernehmbar, welches den Lüfter um Weiten übertönt. Nach einer gewissen Einlaufzeit reduziert sich dieses Geräusch dann aber und geht auf annehmbares Niveau zurück. Vor allem fällt nach einiger Zeit auf, dass die Pumpe, wenn sie vertikal im Gehäuse verbaut ist, wenig „Lärm“ macht, sobald das Gehäuse aber auf die Seite gelegt wird und somit horizontal arbeiten muss, fängt das anfängliche Rattern wieder an und stört bei Arbeit oder Spiel. Generell ist zum dem -Wasser- also zu sagen, dass sich wohl noch Luft im Kreislauf befindet, welche auch durch Drehen und Kippen nicht vollständig verschwindet. Dies ist doch sehr schade, da so die gute Leistung des Lüfters in den Hintergrund gerät.

  Insofern überzeugt der Alpenföhn -Wasser- bei der Lautstärke nur halb, der Lüfter leistet hervorragende Arbeit und ist in jeder Situation ruhig. Die Pumpe aber kann als störend (vor allem in horizontaler Anordnung) empfunden werden.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Fazit

  Kommt man nun zum Endfazit, muss leider ein geteiltes Bild gezeichnet werden. Der Alpenföhn -Wasser- überzeugt mit einer erstklassigen Kühlleistung und einer simplen Montage. Außerdem ist er zu jedem erdenklichen RAM-Modul kompatibel und erleichtert auch die allgemeine Verkabelung. Die Verarbeitung und die Optik sind ebenso in Ordnung, bis auf ein zwei verbogene Lamellen sind keine großen Kritikpunkte anzubringen. Doch leider muss auch gemeckert werden: die Pumpe des -Wasser- ist recht laut und übertönt den sehr leisen Lüfter um Weiten. Die Luft lässt sich leider auch nicht vollständig aus dem Kreislauf entfernen und ist so ein ständiger Begleiter. Außerdem ist der Lieferumfang etwas knapp bemessen, man hätte sich mehr Schrauben für einen zweiten Lüfter gewünscht. Außerdem wäre mehr polsterndes Kunststoffband für die Backplate schön, um auch die Montage auf unterschiedlichen Sockeln zu ermöglichen. Fasst man diese Punkte also zusammen, kommt man auf einen verdienten Silber-Award für den Alpenföhn -Wasser-. Dieser kann natürlich gesteigert werden, da der Lieferumfang über eine, mögliche Revision verbessert werden könnte. Insgesamt schnürt Alpenföhn mit dem -Wasser- für den Preis von 69,99€ (Caseking, Stand: 14.01.2013) also ein gutes Paket, welches ein wenig Verbesserungsbedarf besitzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Weiterführende Links

  Alpenföhn -Wasser- bei Alpenföhn: Wasser

  Alpenföhn -Wasser- im PCGH-Preisvergleich: EKL Alpenföhn Wasser (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1)

  Ankündigung bei PCGH: EKL-Alpenföhn: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung präsentiert - Wasser
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## lunar19 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Wasser – die bessere Kompaktwasserkühlung?*



So, damit geht das Review nun online. Ich hoffe, es gefällt 
​ Ihr habt Fragen zu dem Produkt oder zu mir? Stellt diese hier im Thread oder schreibt mir eine Nachricht 
​ Informationen zu fertigen und folgenden Testberichten von mir gibt es hier im Blog: 

*Informationen zu fertigen und folgenden Testberichten*


____________________________________​Anmerkung: Da dies mein erstes Review im Bereich der Wasserkühlungen/Kompaktwasserkühlungen ist, würde ich mich über Kritik, Korrekturen und Anregungen sehr freuen


----------



## Chris2403 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Wasser – die bessere Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Gefällt mir gut! Danke für deine Mühen.

Einziger Kritikpunkt: Es fehlen im Vergleich andere Kompaktwasserkühlungen wie von Corsair oder Antec. 1x Wasser gegen 6x Luft gibt zwar einen ordentlichen Vergleich zu aktuellen Luftkühlern ab, aber um das Gesamtbild abzurunden wär die ein oder andere Kompaktwasserkühlung im Vergleich nicht falsch gewegen.

Grüße


----------



## efdev (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Wasser – die bessere Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

wie bei allen kompakt waküs wohl einfach wieder dei pumpe die das ganze schlecht macht echt schade hoffe an den pumpen ändert sich in den nächsten jahren noch einiges an der lautstärke dann werden solche kompakt waküs bestimmt viele freunde finden weil sie im vergleich eben doch recht billig und für kleine gehäuse gut geeignet sind


----------



## lunar19 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Wasser – die bessere Kompaktwasserkühlung?*



Chris2403 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut! Danke für deine Mühen.
> 
> Einziger Kritikpunkt: Es fehlen im Vergleich andere Kompaktwasserkühlungen wie von Corsair oder Antec. 1x Wasser gegen 6x Luft gibt zwar einen ordentlichen Vergleich zu aktuellen Luftkühlern ab, aber um das Gesamtbild abzurunden wär die ein oder andere Kompaktwasserkühlung im Vergleich nicht falsch gewegen.
> 
> Grüße


 
Da hast du recht, aber ich habe das Problem, dass ich sonst keine weiteren Kühler besitze und die herhalten müssen, die ich hab. Aber sollte irgendwann mal wieder ein Test dazu kommen, dann hab ich jetzt ein Vergleichsobjekt.


----------



## Softy (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Wasser – die bessere Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Schöner Test  Gefällt mir gut, ist angenehm zu lesen und die Bilder sind toll  

Schade, dass die Pumpe (zu) laut ist, so bleiben Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlungen für mich nur in Ausnahmefällen (kleine Gehäuse) eine ernst zu nehmende Alternative zu Luftkühlern.

Interessant wäre noch die Leistung / Lautstärke mit 2 Lüftern im Sandwich-Betrieb.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Wasser – die bessere Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Ich find die Temperaturen ziemlich niedrig/Unterschiede knapp. Hast du Drehzahlangaben zu 75% und 50%? Es erscheint etwas merkwürdig, dass sich überhaupt kein Unterschied ergibt. Auch die Unterschiede zwischen den besseren Kühlern sind so klein, dass der Test kaum noch eine Aussage machen kann.
(mit den jetzt geposteten Werten finde ich zudem das Fazit etwas merkwürdig: Die -Wasser- kühlt scheinbar genauso gut/schlecht wie das Matterhorn pure, hat auch die gleiche Lüfterlautstärke, aber zusätzlich Geräuschentwicklung von der Pumpe und sie kostet das doppelte. Trotzdem wird sie für p/l gelobt?)


----------



## lunar19 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Wasser – die bessere Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Also geregelt wurde immer über das hauseigene Programm von Gigabyte, EasyTune6. Die Drehzahlen waren in jedem Fall unterschiedlich, bei allen Werten, das hört man eigentlich raus, wenn das System auf dem Tisch aufgebaut ist. Ich kann aber gern noch einmal die Drehzahlen notieren. Bei den Unterschieden hast du auf jeden Fall recht, sie sind recht klein, aber genau das bietet mMn eine gute Einordnung. Wenn der Kühler nämlich im ähnlichen Bereich spielt wie High-End-Luftkühler, sieht man die allgemeine Leistung. Insofern kann also schon eine Aussage machen, und zwar, dass die Leistung im Vergleich und auch so recht hoch und somit lobenswert ist.



> (mit den jetzt geposteten Werten finde ich zudem das Fazit etwas  merkwürdig: Die -Wasser- kühlt scheinbar genauso gut/schlecht wie das  Matterhorn pure, hat auch die gleiche Lüfterlautstärke, aber zusätzlich  Geräuschentwicklung von der Pumpe und sie kostet das doppelte. Trotzdem  wird sie für p/l gelobt?)


Das P/L-Verhältnis habe ich etwas anders gesehen als du. Mir ging es um die Einordnung in den Markt der Kompaktwasserkühler und in diesem bietet der -Wasser- eine gute Leistung zu einem recht geringen Preis. Natürlich kommt er nicht an den Matterhorn Pure ran, aber dieser ist mMn auch ein extremes Beispiel und bietet zudem nicht die Vorzüge einer Kompaktwasserkühlung.

EDIT: Ich habe jetzt die Umdrehungen noch einmal per Hand ausgelesen und komischerweise feststellen müssen, dass das Programm wohl doch nicht so zuverlässig arbeitet. Die Drehzahl wird bei 50% auf rund 1000 RPM gesenkt und bei 75% bleibt es dabei. Bei 100% normal auf 1500 RPM. Ich werde die Temperaturmessungen wohl wiederholen müssen...Das irritiert mich jetzt doch sehr! Vielen Dank für den Hinweiß!


----------



## Uter (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Wasser – die bessere Kompaktwasserkühlung?*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Das P/L-Verhältnis habe ich etwas anders gesehen als du. Mir ging es um die Einordnung in den Markt der Kompaktwasserkühler und in diesem bietet der -Wasser- eine gute Leistung zu einem recht geringen Preis.


Für eine Kompaktkühlung ist das P/L-Verhältnis wirklich ok, immerhin wird ein guter Lüfter mitgeliefert (und das machte bisher nur Enermax, aber der Alpenföhn-Lüfter ist deutlich überlegen, allein schon wegen der angenehmeren Drehzahl), in einem Test, in dem er aber mit Luftkühlern verglichen wird, würde ich auch erwarten, dass du auch den Preis mit ihnen vergleichst oder es wenigstens expilzit dazuschreibst. 



lunar19 schrieb:


> Natürlich kommt er nicht an den Matterhorn Pure ran, aber dieser ist mMn auch ein extremes Beispiel und bietet zudem nicht die Vorzüge einer Kompaktwasserkühlung.


 Extremes Bsp.? Der True Spirit 140 kühlt mit niedrigeren Drehzahlen besser als die 50% teurere -Wasser- (die Namen von Alpenföhn waren auch schon kreativer). Die Vorzüge einer Kompaktkühlung sollten selbstklärend sein (bzw. gehen aus dem Test hervor) bzw. wenn das Gehäuse groß genug ist und man nicht ständig auf lauten LAN-Partys ist, dann sehe ich keine. 

Trotz den Kritikpunkten ist es ein informativer Test.


----------



## 991jo (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Wasser – die bessere Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Warum sehen die Modelle eigentlich immer gleich bzw relativ ähnlich aus? kommen die alle aus der selben Fabrik? Dass die von Corsair und Antec einfach nur irgendwelche umgelabelten Sachen sind ist ja schon lange bekannt. Gibts in der hinsicht eigentlich schon Infos?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Wasser – die bessere Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Es gibt derzeit drei Hersteller von Kompaktkühlungen am Markt:
- Alphacool (nur Coolermaster Eisberg)
- Cool IT (derzeit nur Corsair.?)
- Asetek (AMD, Antec, einige ältere Corsair, Intel, NZXT, Thermaltake, Zalman - und das sind nur die offiziellen Partner. De facto alles mit runder Kühler/Pumpeneinheit)


----------



## ColorMe (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Wasser – die bessere Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Kann das Teil mit einem Silver Arrow oder BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 2 mithalten? Liegt immerhin im gleichen Preisrahmen.


----------



## DannyL (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Wasser – die bessere Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Netter Test, aber hier wäre tatsächlich eine zweite Kompaktwasserkühlung im Vergleich interessant gewesen.

Als Besitzer einer H100i von Corsair muss ich sagen, dass am Anfang die Pumpeneinheit tatsächlich stark hörbar gewesen ist, doch nach einem Update über Corsair Link hat es sich in der Tat stark beruhigt. Bezüglich der Temperaturen mache ich mir im Moment keine Gedanken - hab den Kühler so eingestellt, dass die weiße Beleuchtung bei >50° ins blau überschwenkt und bei >65° ins rot. Die >50° habe ich noch nie gesehen.

Wenn man nun noch etwas tunen will, kann man sicher noch was über die Lüfter erreichen.

Doch der genannte Kritikpunkt mit der Wasserpumpe haftet wohl jeder Kompaktwasserkühlung an. Ist ein bauartbedingtes Problem und die Frage nach einer Lösung ist noch nicht in Sicht gewesen. Aber etwas muss ich noch sagen, meine ehemalige Eheim 1046 klackerte auch etwas.


----------



## DOcean (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Wasser – die bessere Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

guter Test... 

Kann man die Pumpe vlt. regeln? (Also einfach nur 7V anlegen z.B. oder PWM) 
Bei einer normalen Pumpe geht das ja auch.... meine läuft z.B. auf 75%... (normale Wakü)


----------

